# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Beverly Hills se enfrenta a multas por malgastar agua

## Jonasino

> En el muy exclusivo barrio de Bel-Air, en el corazón de Los Angeles, está la casa del residente que más agua consume de toda la ciudad, a razón de 1.300 galones de agua por hora, una salvajada que pone de manifiesto la disparidad del consumo entre barrios pobres y ricos en la urbe más afectada por la sequía de todo Estados Unidos.
> 
> De esos estudios se han publicado unos cuantos en los últimos meses a raíz de la peor sequía que se recuerda en California, medidores de conciencia que han terminado por tener consecuencias para los que han hecho caso omiso a la petición de solidaridad. De momento, tanto Beverly Hills como otras tres ciudades del sur del estado deberán pagar multas por el uso excesivo de agua.
> 
> De acuerdo a Cris Carrigan, un oficial de la Junta de Control de los Recursos Acuíferos Estatales, existe gente en Beverly Hills que están cumpliendo con su labor de recortar en el uso del agua, pero que, de acuerdo a los medidores, tendrán que pagar por el desperdicio de otros, aún reacios a dejar secar sus grandes jardines o a controlarse en su uso diario del escaso recurso.
> 
> De esos Carrigan dice que "deberían estar avergonzados", responsables en parte de las multas que se le impondrá a la ciudad y que podría desembocar en medidas más severas como multas individuales para los que infrinjan los recortes solicitados.
> 
> A nivel estatal, los californianos recortaron el uso de agua en un 26,1 por ciento durante el mes de septiembre en comparación con la misma época en 2013. Pese a que la cifra es positiva, la tendencia se ha ido desacelerando con respecto a julio y agosto, donde los recortes fueron del 27 y el 31 por ciento, respectivamente.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/internacional/...5788b45b5.html

----------

